# form suggestions for this deer



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

does anybody have any addvice on witch form to go with for this deer? I was thinking semi sneak offset looking left meders or 65u


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

He seems to have a "flat rack" with decent mass, I have always like high racked massive deer for full sneek and the "flat rack" deer for uprights I think he would look good as an upright of some sort just dont do straight on deer in the headlights, turn him whatever side is bigger out


----------

